# Transformers 4: coming Summer 2014



## Mikaveli (Feb 13, 2012)

Yup                             .


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 14, 2012)

It will be a reboot with bay still directing

I  hollywood


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2012)

Didn't read the whole article. It's a reboot?

WOW.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 14, 2012)

How is this I don't even....

EDIT: I guess Bay was like 'Fuck it. If Aqua Teen Hunger Force can reboot and be the same series then dammit I will too!'

Also, wouldn't it be awesome if it was Beast Wars, the movie? Then there would be NO HUMANS!!!!!

But then there would probably be some subplot with astronauts stuck back in time or something...


----------



## martryn (Feb 14, 2012)

Michael Bay is everything that is wrong with Hollywood.  His entire career has been non-stop shit films.  Any fan of the Transformers movie franchise best be prepubescent boys to have any sort of excuse.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 14, 2012)

BAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Honzou (Feb 14, 2012)

so we're about to get the a reboot of explosions and a bad plot... 

I love the fighting scenes but someone needs to hire a good writer for this guy.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 14, 2012)

And seriously, what for? Isn't it enough that Dark of the Moon raised more than 1 billion bucks? You also have the current Aligned continuity running, which is bringing a crud load of money to Hasbro, and they still want more?!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

BRING ON BEAST WARS


----------



## Gunners (Feb 14, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> And seriously, what for? Isn't it enough that Dark of the Moon raised more than 1 billion bucks? You also have the current Aligned continuity running, which is bringing a crud load of money to Hasbro, and they still want more?!



What's better than 1 billion bucks? 2 billion bucks. 

That being said, meh.


----------



## martryn (Feb 14, 2012)

The fact that people are going to see these films in theaters... why?  Why, oh god, why?  I could understand the first one, but the second?  The third?  You knew what you were getting into.  Why fucking do it?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 14, 2012)

You know, the first one promised the second could be better. I mean, just look at the fight between Prime and Megs and tell me it wasn't awesome, and Starscream leaving earth for reinforces seemed like a good cliffhanger for me. Too bad they wasted that potential.


----------



## martryn (Feb 14, 2012)

> I mean, just look at the fight between Prime and Megs



Isn't that part of the problem?  Michael Bay decided that scene needed to have a camera focused a few feet from these massive robots, and with all the camera shaking and jostling (unnecessary because they were these CGI robots) you really couldn't tell what the fuck was going on in any of the fight scenes.  The only good part of the movie and you couldn't tell what the fuck was going on.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 14, 2012)

I thought it was good. Sure the camera work could have been much better, but then you see Megatron's awesome cannon blasting Optimus into a building.


----------



## martryn (Feb 14, 2012)

> Megatron's awesome cannon blasting Optimus into a building.



The movie was two and a half hours long.  You had to sit through two hours of shitty Shia LeBouf and that Meghan Foxx bitch before you got any of that.


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Feb 14, 2012)

Michael Bay understands what guys want to watch period when it comes to these transformers movies. Their crap but hey I get see hot chicks, cool cars, and shit blow up on a massive scale.


----------



## martryn (Feb 14, 2012)

> Michael Bay understands what guys want to watch period when it comes to these transformers movies. Their crap but hey I get see hot chicks, cool cars, and shit blow up on a massive scale.



This answer is crap.  Yeah, Meghan Fox was hot, and the robot chick that tried to mouth fuck Shia LePuff in the second film were hot, but having hot chicks on the screen doesn't instantly forgive the movie for being shit, especially since they weren't naked.  Fuck that.  And thinking Megan Fox is hot is something most guys are disgusted to admit.

Cool cars?  Where?  It's not like those cool cars were doing shit.  Oh, except changing into robots and fighting, therefore not being cars anymore.  Complete shit.  I'll watch Top Gear if I want to see amazing cars perform and look pretty. 

Seeing shit blow up?  Hardly.  Most of the film you get to see shitty acting, poor ass plot, lame ass jokes and potty humor, obscene stereotypes, and action sequences that are hard to follow because of poor camera work.  If I wanted to see shit blow up and look awesome with robots, I'll watch District 9.  At least the first two hours of that movie had an entertaining plot with likeable actors and cool aliens.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzJbizELHYQ[/YOUTUBE]

With tripe like this as an attempt at humor, you know Bay doesn't need to have any further involvement on this project. 

The Transformers films have been awful, and I don't really feel like going over all the reasons why again. martryn gave a good enough rundown of it, and Adonis pretty much hit everything back when they were released.

As long as Bay is directing, I won't be holding my breath for anything decent.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 14, 2012)

It's a reboot in the sense it has a new cast but continues from the last film?



> Also, wouldn't it be awesome if it was Beast Wars, the movie? Then there would be NO HUMANS!!!!!



Ignoring the primitives?Sure. The rest of it would still suck because it's Michael Bay.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 14, 2012)

Bay would do a shit job with beast wars.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay here is what I will say.

I was never that huge of a Transformers fan because I found anime Giant Robots at a very young age and Transformers seem tame boring and stale to even the simplest real Giant Robot show (yes even Gundam Wing). 

So once Michael Bay(who as a director who is a massive guilty pleasure for me) got the Stephen Spielberg out of his system in the first film got past the ridiculous boredom of the second movie he made the third movie which is pure spectacle on the level that only Bay can provide I was happy.

So I am happy with this because more of that if he can keep the blowing shit up to stupid ratio right it works well.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 14, 2012)

Everything is a fucking reboot 

Next thing you know Harry Potter will be rebooted.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2012)

Please don't say that.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXG_zG2SEaw[/YOUTUBE]

Michael Bay should not be allowed to ruin childhoods.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 14, 2012)

If memories of Transformers is all that composed your childhood then I kinda feel sorry for you


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 14, 2012)

hahahahahah. No.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd be angry but I don't care for the franchise. I don't watch it in the Cinema and won't watch it on DVD. Only issue is that studios will now reboot every shit stain franchise to make a quick buck, which can only make Hollywood go down the shitter faster. Not long now before a Dark Film age is upon us.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 14, 2012)

This what happens when producers/directors run out of ideas to make films so they recycle the old shit and use the same shit to make the new shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2012)

> This what happens when producers/directors *are scared to make original films* so they recycle the old shit and use the same shit to make the new shit.



Fixed for you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

I think this is a good premise for a comedy.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 14, 2012)

A reboot with the same guy directing it? So it's just going to be the same shit with another annoying lead star who isn't named Shia LaBeouf.

X-men needs a reboot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

They should reboot the reboot of Spider-Man and cast Shia LaBeouf.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2012)

Hope you know Michael Bay is taking a piss on TMNT as that is his current project.  Also T movies involve a love story that was not needed, following around military personal that have no significance what so ever (his cheap way to get the Go America crowd).


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 14, 2012)

They should reboot the marvel avengers movie


----------



## Federer (Feb 14, 2012)

As long as there are idiots that are willing to pay for Bay movie, he'll make a dozen shitty Transformers movies and become filthy rich.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> *Hope you know Michael Bay is taking a piss on TMNT* as that is his current project. Also T movies involve a love story that was not needed, following around military personal that have no significance what so ever (his cheap way to get the Go America crowd).


 
You had better be trolling. 


Dr.Douchebag said:


> They should reboot the marvel avengers movie


 And cast Shia as... Hulk? Thor? Iron Man?


ALL OF THEM (including the female roles)!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 14, 2012)

He's not joking apparantly
Dragostea Din Tei (Numa Numa)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Are they going to be blurry, muddy, clunky CGI characters that meld into the background during fights?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You had better be trolling.
> 
> And cast Shia as... Hulk? Thor? Iron Man?
> 
> ...





Tranquil Fury said:


> He's not joking apparantly
> Dragostea Din Tei (Numa Numa)



This is what we get for mocking him, He is on a mission  to destroy every childhood memory people from the 80s and 90s had.

Voltron, Thundercats and He man is probably next on his list.

And no he is going the rubber suit route with cgi heads


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

A bad Transformers movie is still better than most comic book movies.  I'd rather see Transformers 4 than Iron Man 3 or Thor 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

We need Government intervention to put Michael Bay in a Federal Prison.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Next thing you know Harry Potter will be rebooted.


Good.  Maybe they will do it right this time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Reboot Jurassic Park with Michael Bay.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Reboot Jurassic Park with Michael Bay.


And dinosaurs that don't look fake.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Shia LeBouf as the T-Rex.


----------



## Grape (Feb 14, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Good.  Maybe they will do it right this time.



I'm praying they do remake it and finish DH sometime before all the actors turn 20+


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

I hope T4 has more fucking badass, blue energy explosions.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2012)

Do not Know why the US is investing money in more high tech bombs they just need to Hire Michael Bay at the pentagon and she show them how to get more bang for their buck.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 14, 2012)

Well damn.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 14, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Do not Know why the US is investing money in more high tech bombs they just need to Hire Michael Bay at the pentagon and she show them how to get more bang for their buck.



Ever been to the Pentagon? ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Ever been to the Pentagon? ...


 
I have never been, but I saw a news clip where it was taking direct flights.


----------



## Grape (Feb 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have never been, but I saw a news clip where it was taking direct flights.



baaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 14, 2012)

martryn said:


> The fact that people are going to see these films in theaters... why?  Why, oh god, why?  I could understand the first one, but the second?  The third?  You knew what you were getting into.  Why fucking do it?



For some it can be socializing and a chance to buy overpriced foodstuffs, maybe doubling as a mall trip.

Doesn't excuse the movie length though. Some of them sound like bloats.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 14, 2012)

Rukia said:


> A bad Transformers movie is still better than most comic book movies.  I'd rather see Transformers 4 than Iron Man 3 or Thor 2.



No it isn't. At worst, the bad comic book movies are just as bad as Transformers, and they have more good films in the genre than Transformers does.

I'd take an Iron Man 3 over Transformers 4 any day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Iron Man 3 sounds good to me.


----------



## dream (Feb 14, 2012)

I wonder what villain Bay will use this time around.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Hopefully Unicron.

And hopefully he's like 12 feet tall.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 14, 2012)

That wasn't even funny .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

It's one of those subtle things that you'll understand when you're older.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 14, 2012)

That pentagon joke wasn't even funny .


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 14, 2012)

If it's a reboot, at least, for the love of sweet mercyful Jesus, put the Dinobots in. I think he would do a good job at it. Unicron, though...


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 15, 2012)

Will someone ban Rukia.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 15, 2012)

I'd rather see a movie adapting the time Daredevil beat Ultron to death with a stick than another Bayformers movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> That pentagon joke wasn't even funny .


 It's one of those sarcastic jokes you'll appreciate when you're older.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 17, 2012)

Made my day!

Overlord or Bludgeon for the Villian please!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

Reboot...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol, well it looks like we will have to wait and see until more news comes out detailing what the reboot will compose of, then let the complaints come flooding in. 


In all honesty, I wouldn't mind him doing a reboot with a He-Man film.  Probably be better than that travisty of work back in the late 80's.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey wait, it didn't said that it will be a reboot. It's most likely the 4th installment.

I don't about other people's thoughts but I certainly enjoyed all of the 3 parts of Transformers especially the first so looking forward in this next one.
It'll be more cool if they'll take the battle this time at space~!


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 17, 2012)

I didn't see it and have no desire to, but didn't the third one kind of conclude everything?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 17, 2012)

What a hack bitch. So he's rebooting it because the decepticons lost in the latest film and the story is over, but he still wants to make dough.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 17, 2012)

> Hey wait, it didn't said that it will be a reboot. It's most likely the 4th installment



He's only rebooting it in the sense, new cast. The story continues from the 3rd apparantly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

I just hope they cast a new hottie.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh lovely, another one.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 17, 2012)

Not a reboot, just new human cast.

their are plenty of  lead decepticons they can throw at the scrap making machine that is Optimus


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just hope they cast a new hottie.



I hope so too, didn't really like the last one.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 18, 2012)

For the love of God, bring back the fucking faceguard. Enough of the Optimus Prime mouth. Bayformers has influenced every Optimus Prime carnation since 2007 with his bullshit.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 18, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> then let the complaints come flooding in.


Valid criticism and complaining are two different things.


> In all honesty, I wouldn't mind him doing a reboot with a He-Man film.  Probably be better than that travisty of work back in the late 80's.



It'd probably be as much of a travesty as his Transformers films.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 18, 2012)

Can we have named, memorable Decepticons that actually win fights.

Please


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 18, 2012)

Sweet, can't wait.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Feb 18, 2012)

To be honest I'm not looking forward to this. The first was silly, ROTF was bad, DOTM was better but not that great. A reboot is the best option. Besides how do they top the villians used already without useing Unicron?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2012)

This news doesn't really affect me.  I'm not a Transformers fan.

In fact, I think the interrogation scene in this clip is the most entertaining moment the franchise has ever produced.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAvfEK5mkOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 18, 2012)

T4 should have those 2 again. :I


----------



## MedicalBlonde (Feb 19, 2012)

I can't wait, I love the Transformers movies!<3


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 19, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> For the love of God, bring back the fucking faceguard. Enough of the Optimus Prime mouth. Bayformers has influenced every Optimus Prime carnation since 2007 with his bullshit.



Uhm, what? Prime has had that mouth since the Beast Wars era, it's not something Bay introduced.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 19, 2012)

Im willing to sign a petition to replace Michael Bay, that fuckhead raped my childhood enough already.

I want Ridley Scott or someone that can direct without relying on stupid gimmicks.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 19, 2012)

Transformers 3 was the biggest piece of shit that I ve ever witnessed... Half of the movie was Michael Bay trying to convince us that the new stupid broad was better than Megan Fox. 

Why cant the scum like Michael bay die of cancer rather than the good talented people? Jesus, where is the fking justice in this existence?


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 19, 2012)

T3 was the best one. It was just too long.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 19, 2012)

^^^^

I tough 2nd was the less bad, 3rth was just trying to hard and was plain stupid, besides I couldn't stand the new bitch. I wanted to punch the screen, even if they invited me the ticket I couldn't believe such piece of crap, it was just a remake of rotf. Big giant chunk of turd.

All of Michael bay's career has been everything that is wrong with Hollywood. Srsly after he is death people will remember him as one big annoying pathetic stick stuck in your ass. Same with the guy that made Independence day, Zilla, 10,000 before blah blah and all that SHIT!!!

Abherrations and crimes commited against cinema.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 19, 2012)

More mindless action?? Fuck yeah bring it on.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2012)

"I ate da' whole plate. Da' _whole_ plate."



Only scene the movies that makes me laugh.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 20, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> T3 was the best one.



That isn't saying much...


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 20, 2012)

they are all shite


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 20, 2012)

the Transformers movies are all about mindless action and it does very well at that. when you start thinking about the plot and everything else not related to giant robots beating the piss out of each other, then you're fucking retarded.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 20, 2012)

Gunners said:


> What's better than 1 billion bucks? 2 billion bucks.
> 
> That being said, meh.



Phahaha!


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 20, 2012)

Really, another one?..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> T3 was the best one. It was just too long.


 I don't agree.

No such thing as a movie that's too long. Most movies are too short.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 20, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> the Transformers movies are all about mindless action and it does very well at that. when you start thinking about the plot and everything else not related to giant robots beating the piss out of each other, then you're fucking retarded.



There's no end to how fallacious that logic is.

To begin with, there isn't anything wrong with mindless action when it's done right. The Transformers movies try to be more than that though, leading to them being unbearable. It attempts to be funny by slamming the audience with frat boy toilet and sex humor, and it's painfully unfunny. The dialogue is just as awful

And attempting to tell people to ignore the plot, when it clearly tries to have one, is an indication that you know just how bad the story really is. There are also people who complain that the action isn't good either because the fight scenes are too confusing.

So nothing wrong with mindless action, but Transformers fails at it, and everything else it aims to achieve.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Movie was pretty good.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 20, 2012)

Transformers 3 scene when they were all in the collapsing building was confusing as fuck. I just wanted them to fall probably thats why.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Transformers 2 was more confusing for me. I couldn't make heads or tails of half of the action sequences. They did a bit better with the third one.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree that they did make the fight scenes more intelligible in the third movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Transformers 2 was like watching a failed animation in 3DS MAX where giant wireframes and grey mesh just explodes.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 20, 2012)

T2 also nerfed Megatron alot. I mean, he owns the army and Optimus in the first one like nothing, and in this one he needs back up from _two_ decepticons, and even then he can't fight against Prime? Seriously.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Beast Mode Prime.

He has a sword now, and that makes all the difference.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2012)

So who would work better as a main antagonist


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Bludgeon*
 Power hungry samurai





*Spoiler*: __ 



*Overlord*The Master in Robot Form.


----------



## dream (Feb 23, 2012)

The Master in robot form.

Ultimate ignorance speaking


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The Master in robot form.
> 
> Ultimate ignorance speaking



you read last stand of the wreckers?


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2012)

The only Transformers material that I've read/watched is Beast Wars, a bit of some old Transformers cartoon and the three movies.


----------



## martryn (Feb 24, 2012)

I think I've seen everything Transformers 3 had to offer.  I went to YouTube and watched all the fight scenes.  It took around 20 minutes or so.  Probably the only 20 minutes worth watching in the film.  If they could remove the human element entirely and focus on just robots fighting and fucking each other up while spewing cliche dialogue back and forth, I'd almost go as far as say the series was alright.

Still fucking hate Bay, though.  ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is everything that is wrong with Hollywood.  And the people in this thread who would see this trash in theaters... shame on you.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2012)

martryn said:


> I think I've seen everything Transformers 3 had to offer.  I went to YouTube and watched all the fight scenes.  It took around 20 minutes or so.  Probably the only 20 minutes worth watching in the film.  If they could remove the human element entirely and focus on just robots fighting and fucking each other up while spewing cliche dialogue back and forth, I'd almost go as far as say the series was alright.


 I love how people still pretend that their has never been a huge human element int he transformers franchise, some times i feel like i am the only one that has ever see these cartoons



> Still fucking hate Bay, though.  ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is everything that is wrong with Hollywood.  And the people in this thread who would see this trash in theaters... *shame on you*.


Fuck you too pal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd rather see the samurai.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 24, 2012)

Bludgeon, more colour to him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, samurais are cool even if I don't know shit about them.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 24, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I love how people still pretend that their has never been a huge human element int he transformers franchise, some times i feel like i am the only one that has ever see these cartoons



But the fact still remains that the movies focus much more on the humans than the transformers, and not interesting humans, boring, stupid humans at that. In the G1 cartoon there was equal focus on both, and in Beast Wars there were barely any humans there.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> T2 also nerfed Megatron alot. I mean, he owns the army and Optimus in the first one like nothing, and in this one he needs back up from _two_ decepticons, and even then he can't fight against Prime? Seriously.



If they bring Megatron back (not like he didn't die before right?) I hope they give him a power up of some kind. The reason he was depowered was because he had to be below "the fallen" (who shouldn't have existed in the first place.)

And he should atleast make the decepticons _Seem_ like a threat.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 24, 2012)

Well it would be harder this time. He was decapitated and Prime blew his head afterwards IIRC. And I doubt they would be stupid enough to again throw the body in the ocean.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 25, 2012)

i want Bludgeon, dammit. Insane Robot Nightmare Samurai Master FTW.

Or maybe Bay can pull his head out of his ass and use Unicron like he shouldve done for DOTM


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 26, 2012)

Unicron is overrated,and would be a bitch to do.

I man hell even the authors of the ongoing Transformers comics have said they aren't gonna use him


----------



## The Potential (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey, i don't hate on a mans hustle. I like Transformers kiss my ass so what... Sure it sucks nowadays we can't get movies with substance but I mean.... who would pass up that kind of money just to please a few irritated fans???


<<<<<Not this guy! Aye, get it how you live.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Robo Samurai!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2012)

Dude


Galvatron


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing Galvatron. :33


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 27, 2012)

Galvatron is  just megatron off his med's Bludgeon would actually bring some thing new to the table


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 27, 2012)

I hope it's not as long and boring as the 3rd one


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 27, 2012)

*Shia will not star in 'Transformers 4'*



> If you were hoping the script for Transformer 4 would be better than the previous movies, it?s time to let that hope go. THR reports that Ehren Kruger, who co-wrote Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen and took sole credit on Transformers: Dark of the Moon, will once again be breaking out his cocktail napkins for Michael Bay?s reboot of the series. Paramount Pictures? President of Production Adam Goodman also confirmed that Shia LaBeouf will definitely not return for the franchise?s next installment.
> 
> Hit the jump for a recap on what we know about Transformers 4, and click here for Goodman?s updates on other Paramount projects. Transformers 4 is slated for June 29, 2014.
> 
> ...



Link removed

Eh still not interested.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

ROBO



SAMURAI!!!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

MORE ACTION. HOLY SHIT. JUST WHAT IT WAS MISSING.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 27, 2012)

> If you were hoping the script for Transformer 4 would be better than the previous movies


who was ever hoping for that?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

If the remembered Bumble Bee could talk the reboot is already a success .

Also blue energy baby .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

I hope they replace at least half of the cast with beings made out of blue energy the cause explosions of blue energy and when they calk blue energy sparks shoot out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

I hope Megan fox is made from pure blue energy .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Everything but her tits.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

She be dark blue tho she needs a bad girl grease monkey tan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

For sure. 

She will have a tint of orange to her.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

The plot will be no trying explode of blue energy .


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Shia not in T4?  Excellent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Shia is replaced with a drone made out of blue energy.



And he's an alien.


And the Transformers are no longer sentient alien robots, that makes no sense. They are just aliens that shapeshift.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

Unicron won't be a planet he be a giant turtle .


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Unicron won't be a planet he be a giant turtle .



Giant robot turtle.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 27, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Link removed
> 
> Eh still not interested.



the guy who wrote that dosen't sound spitefull at all


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm... so can Bay make them like double aliens?


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

He probably could.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 27, 2012)

i wonder if he'll use Hot rod


----------



## Talon. (Apr 27, 2012)

Why cant we have Kurtzman and Orci? theyre doing fantastic on Transformers Prime.

oh yeah, because Bay cant tell quality from the stains on his directors chair.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 27, 2012)

i don't think directors  get to chose there writers


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Michael Bay can pretty much do anything.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Michael Bay can pretty much do anything.



Except for making a movie that will make more money than Titanic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Where there's a will, there's a way.


He just needs the right script (Starcraft? It already has beings of blue energy and lots of aliens).


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

A Starcraft movie would be awesome, I expect that it'll do best in South Korea.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Except for making a movie that will make more money than Titanic.



yes he will just have to settle for the 5th highest grossing movie of all time


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> yes he will just have to settle for the 5th highest grossing movie of all time



At least until Avatar 2 is released, then everything will be bumped down by one.


----------

